# What reciever do you have?



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

For DirecTV I have an RCA 430rg (SD) - I LOVE THIS BOX!!!!!! (Its as fast as my 420re was -- NOTHING OUT THERE AS FAST AS THIS)

I have been a customer for many years and I didnt wanna lose what I consider to be THE BEST BOX i have ever had... (I am grateful the 430 is 99% the same)

Wheather you dave DISH or DirecTV or whatever,im happily curious what ya'll are using these days


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

We do not watch SD at all.
Receivers in my signature. The new receivers and software are plenty fast enough.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's 2014, I prefer HD... HR44, HR24, H25.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

yup, all HD here as well, 1 Genie HR44 and 4 dual tuners HDDVRs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My favorite box is the Hughes E86...but since its not Mpeg4 compatible, I had to go with my second favorite, the H24.

I have Genie, and HR24's too, but the H24 is the fastest DirecTv box I have, other than the Hughes.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

All HD (or "HD capable" for the R22) DVRs here at present;

1 Genie (HR34)
1 HR24-500
1 HR21-100
1 HR22-100
1 R22-200

Genie is the favorite, despite its occasional, though increasingly rarer these days, quirky behavior.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> For DirecTV I have an RCA 430rg (SD) - I LOVE THIS BOX!!!!!! (Its as fast as my 420re was -- NOTHING OUT THERE AS FAST AS THIS)
> 
> I have been a customer for many years and I didnt wanna lose what I consider to be THE BEST BOX i have ever had... (I am grateful the 430 is 99% the same)
> 
> Wheather you dave DISH or DirecTV or whatever,im happily curious what ya'll are using these days


Your box isn't as fast as a h25. It might be as fast as a hr44. I've used it. It's been a while, but I've used it ages ago...


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well on my RCA on the 800 music channels the audio is there INSTANTLY!!!!!! -- Going from 804 to 835 for example the audio on 835 is there straight away,NO DELAY AT ALL  (I love my rca)

The video channels render usually within 1/2 a second (Sometimes 1 second,sometimes slightly shorter/longer (I guess it depends on what is on the channel when your tuning to it,im not sure)) 


Thank you everyone so far for sharing what you like,its interesting


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HR44-200 and HR24-500.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Read my signature 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Dish receivers:
- DP-311 SD 2-tv box
- DP-510 SD single tuner DVR
- vip222k (w/ OTA module) HD 2-tv box
- vip211 HD 1 tuner box
- vip722k HD Dual tuner DVR
- vip922k HD Dual tuner DVR w/ 2 OTA tuners (records 4 shows) and built in Slingbox.
(also have some deactivated rcvrs: 2700, 3800, 311, 721 DVR (bad HD)

1 Directv Box: RCA MPG receiver, currently not working obviously, awaiting replacement.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow you got alot of Dish stuff buddy!

Is any of it owned or all leased??


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

DISH Hopper. Leased


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Cool Games (Sep 12, 2008)

See signature...
And an old M/ACOM T6 and General Instruments 2750R with Videocipher 2 from 1980s looking to test on 3 meter dish this year !
What's in your south facing yard ?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow a General Instruments 2750R??

I was gonna make this thread asking for ANY box (Cable/sat) but seeing this is the "General satellite discussion" message base I felt only asking what SAT stuff people have would be best.....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I guess you're lucky your box is APG. Here, we have an HR34 and C41, plus an inactive H25.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> It's 2014, I prefer HD... HR44, HR24, H25.


Ditto. 21st Century!

However, *I don't see the purpose of this query*: Dude- look in people's profiles. Unless you're just looking to create dissension.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

i believe just the 722 an 922 are leased, the rest should be owned ASAIC


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> I guess you're lucky your box is APG.


Ya Im just glad I found a box just like the One I had! (RCA 420 / RCA 430 (Kinda neat))

There are some things about this one that are not as good as my 420 was!!

1) If you DELETE CHANNELS FROM THE GUIDE,you can still enter them in directly! (Entering 299 will goto 299 even if its been deleted) -- On my 420 it would say "CHANNEL NOT AVAILABLE" (As it should)

I contribute that to things getting worse and not as good as they were.... (430s are a slight bit NEWER than 420)

2) The good colour themes i had in my 420 arent there in the 430... (I used the BLUE theme that the 420 had (MY 430 has a different BLUE THEME (Not as nice so i have GREY selected as its the nicest looking out of the ones I now have)))

3) If I enter a # and let it sit for 2 seconds it goes to the closest thing (A royal pain) -- If I enter 25 and pause for 2 seconds It goes to 025 (The 420 did not,it just went back to the current # i was on) So in some ways it is not as good!

I didnt realise most of you have your setup IN YOUR SIGNATURE,im sorry for creating this thread.. If the staff wants to delete it,its fine with me


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Ditto. 21st Century!
> 
> However, *I don't see the purpose of this query*: Dude- look in people's profiles. Unless you're just looking to create dissension.


I wish more would, along with their DMA. Would make things easier!


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Same as before.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I have the Dish 722K with OTA module and Sling Adapter and still love it!

Benefits: 

Only $7/mo DVR fee and you can use it with as many TVs as you like
I can watch anything that I get OTA or subscribe to or any DVR'ed programs from my iPhone or computer
Disadvantages: 

You only have two independent streams of programming shared between your TV sets (not a problem in a 2 person household)
Remote TVs are SD (not a huge problem for me)
Limited to recording 2 OTA and 2 satellite programs (rarely poses a problem if you set the priorities correctly so that programs that repeat have a lower priority)
If the Supreme Court rules against Aereo, I could loose the ability to watch OTA channels from my iPhone or computer


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an RCA drd 430re

Disadvantages:

No way of disabling auto complete! (If I accidently hit a # key and dont clear it right away IT GOES TO the nearest # for that digit.. (2 goes to 002,etc) A MAJOR PAIN!!!!!!!!! (My RCA 420 did not do this,i'd love to have someone modify it for APG guide!!!)


----------

